# Loss of reversing camera feed and reversing lights



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

I’ve lost the feed from the reversing camera to my monitor after washing my Rapido 7065+ (Ducato 130); this normally appears when I select reverse with the ignition on
Everything was working fine before the washing.
I have also lost the reversing lights
So I checked the Ducato manual suspecting a blown fuse cutting the supply to the camera/rev lights (F35 according to the manual); But the fuse was OK and substituting it with a new one had no effect
Is there a switch that the gear lever operates selecting reverse?
Because if the fuse is OK then the fault must lie with the switch
Of course sods law operates because we are going away on Friday and I do like having a reversing camera when hitching up my Smart car on an A frame.
Has anyone had a similar experience and can offer a solution
Oh I nearly forgot; I have a by-pass relay fitted for the Smart car electrics and I haven’t tried to see if there is a problem with it too
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Usually the switches are mounted on/in the gearbox. Unless you were megga efficient at washing your van I would guess its not the switch on the gearbox.
Are the reversing light built in to your light cluster or separate? I would take the reversing lights apart and check for loose cables or water. I would also guess the power for the camera actually comes from the reversing lights at the rear or the motorhome. So I would start at the light clusters.

Good Luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its not normally a microswitch on the gear lever, generally from my understanding the camera picks up its power feed (which turns it on) from the reversing lights themselves.

I'm betting on water ingress causing a short, should be a good place to start looking!


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Good news
The problem was the switch on the gearbox
It has been replaced and all is well
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

odipar said:


> Good news
> The problem was the switch on the gearbox
> It has been replaced and all is well
> Cheers
> MGA Coupe


Hello, was it an easy job? Mine needs doing and I have no idea how much a garage is going to quote me for the switch and fitting. I would just like an idea so when they quote I know whether it is fair or whether to tell them to shove it.

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

The switch cost £18 plus VAT and it took an hour to find the fault and replace it
I used my local auto electrical place to get the work done
The switch is awkwardly located on the gearbox casing but its not rocket science to get it off and replaced
Best of luck
MGA Coupe


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

odipar said:


> The switch cost £18 plus VAT and it took an hour to find the fault and replace it
> I used my local auto electrical place to get the work done
> The switch is awkwardly located on the gearbox casing but its not rocket science to get it off and replaced
> Best of luck
> MGA Coupe


Thanks for that. Luckily the fault was diagnosed by the guy who serviced my Eberspacher so hopefully just a case of getting the bit ordered and they can fit it when it goes in for service shortly.


----------

